# Volume II of Doug Kelly and Richard Gamble's Systematic Theologies



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 26, 2012)

Y'all are really good at knowing these things so I lay before the minds of the PB if anyone here knows when the next volumes of Doug Kelly's Systematic Theology and Richard Gamble's Whole Counsel of God are due out?

I enjoyed both of them. Saw them on my shelf today and realized I bought them almost three years ago and got curious.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 26, 2012)

I opened this thread thinking that YOU had information on them coming out! Disappointment city!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 28, 2012)

I have wondered the same thing for a while and have almost given up hope of the other volumes being published. It happens.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 28, 2012)

Volume 1 of Gerald H. Wilson's commentary on the Book of Psalms was published in 2002 - *ten years ago* - and I'm still waiting for volume 2. D. A. Carson's commentary on the Gospel of John is *21 years old this year*, and I'm still awaiting his long-promised (or, at least, long-rumored) follow-up commentary on 1, 2, and 3 John. The first volume of the Anchor Bible commentary series was published *in 1964* - almost 50 years ago - and the series isn't finished yet!

Life is too short...


----------

